# honda 1132 more than an oil change



## eric801 (Nov 21, 2015)

HI the owners manual is pretty basic.
my new 5 years ago 1132 I'm quite sure needs more than the basic maintenance that the owners manual talks about.

i.e. transmission oil change, auger oil, auger differential, grease, axle grease or lube?

Am I wrong?

If correct where do i find this next step of maintenance? I live way to far away from a dealer, rather do it myself.

also, the one grease nipple I can find is difficult to get at and doesn't want to take any grease and i'm quite sure mine needs some
any suggestions
?

thanks


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

AFAIK, the maint. on said fluids are not really documented.
The Hydro fluid is supposedly liftime, but does have the fluid level mark by the handlebar.

It's pretty easy to remove the auger off the shaft. Remove the auger bearing cup screws, the auger gear bracket off the bucket, and one or 2 hex screws on the shaft. She slides right out....It's a small stuff coming off that gear that holds the augers. I would apply marine AS on the 2 stubs, and the one coming off the shaft and button her up.

That's pretty much about it, just short of the typical lube in all the other usual areas


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do not change the transmission fluid. The other stuff is fine, especially greasing the gearbox as it never seems to get any attention and when you do take them apart the gears tend to be a rusty mess.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

One of the best investments you could make is buying the shop manual for your machine. You can get them through Honda's web site, or Honda sells them on ebay as well. I've gotten one for each piece of Honda OPE I have, and they are invaluable when it comes time for service.


----------



## eric801 (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks guys

I have shop manuals for most of my stuff. definitely has paid of over the years though the reviews on the Honda shop manual are not so good.

Given Honda's are almost twice teh cost i'm quite happy to keep it running


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Eric... also have a an 1132....a total beast. Do the basic stuff and she'll return the favor in spades: 
don't change the tranny fluid (not necessary - and a huge job). Every year I 
- adjust the scraper / shoes
- adjust track tension
- change the oil
- spray lubricant on everything that moves
- gap spark plug

15 years old .... as reliable as day 1


----------

